# I have disclosed(shared) some of my trades



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was reminder about my posts as to short or not enough info in my post or ???

I will not continue with my trades in what I am buying

As for the rest of my posts,who knows

I do enjoy this site

I am to old to have to defend what I post

Just saying


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

1980z28, I enjoy your posts.
I personally have no issues whatsoever with a post stating someone bought/sold $X of Y stock.
Please don't go away...feel free to share as you see fit.
Those that have issues can always block specific posters.

Thanks.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> 1980z28, I enjoy your posts.
> I personally have no issues whatsoever with a post stating someone bought/sold $X of Y stock.
> Please don't go away...feel free to share as you see fit.
> Those that have issues can always block specific posters.
> ...


Thankyou for your comments

I will still post but not talk about my trades

The member in question has been a member as long as I have,very sad that I am discuss in such a way

I will still participate just not with trades or picks


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

My words were harsh, yes, but are intended as constructive criticism towards someone who needs it, in my opinion. 

I know you can type out a full thought in complete sentences, you've done it before. Your posts about your retirement plans with a lovely piece of property and home construction are interesting, informative and entertaining.

Months earlier, people on this forum (not me) have made fun of you in a ribbing way for your excessive posting of repetitive trade details that seem to serve no purpose (possibly to brag, IMO). You responded over-the-top and childishly by lashing out about how you were attacked, and pouting by deleting all of your posts that were commented about.

Typical forum etiquette (all forums, not this one in particular) dictates that you don't post confusing/misleading thread titles, don't post links to outside sources without explanation or commentary, don't start threads with little to no discussion and expect others to put in the effort to fill in the discussion, and don't start threads and then walk away from them never to posts a follow up.

Most forums that have active moderators who participate would help you out by re-titling your threads, and suggesting to you these above common sense guidelines that help to keep a forum high quality. Since we don't have that active presence here (a good thing overall in my opinion - not enough moderation is better than too much) it seems you have fallen through the cracks and have not learned these basics of a forum.

I admit that my own criticism may have been over-the-top and more insulting than constructive, for that I apologize. I only want to make you aware of the above points and try to help keep this forum at the high quality of knowledge and interesting discussion that it is.

I hope this reply serves as a good example of how a more detailed and thought out post can better convey your message than a brief and thoughtless post, which can often be misunderstood and cause forum spats.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Thankyou for your comments
> 
> I will still post *but not talk about my trades*
> 
> ...


There are both "what are you buying" and "what are you selling" threads, as well as threads for each stock and discussion on that stock. I would encourage you to post your trades and discussions in those threads, and no one like me will yell at you for doing so, I promise


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> I was reminder about my posts as to short or not enough info in my post or ???
> 
> I will not continue with my trades in what I am buying
> 
> ...


You should not pay attention to someone who doesn't like something, I for one enjoy reading your posts about your trades...


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

peterk said:


> I admit that my own criticism may have been over-the-top and more insulting than constructive, for that I apologize.


yes, your criticism is not just over-the-top but plain idiotic... you're probably one of those people who think they are so smart and love to tell others what to do with long useless suggestions

ps. i'm waiting for you to point our some spelling error


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

blin10 said:


> You should not pay attention to someone who doesn't like something, I for one enjoy reading your posts about your trades...


yeap, it was interesting to "guess" what are your reasons for buying/timing specific stock


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Who cares what anyone else thinks  Nice to have varied opinions, some I agree some I don't and just skip over. Enjoying financial freedom and not caring what other people think is priceless


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

peterk said:


> I admit that my own criticism may have been over-the-top and more insulting than constructive, for that I apologize. I only want to make you aware of the above points and try to help keep this forum at the high quality of knowledge and interesting discussion that it is.


Yeah, your post was mean spirited and d0uchy. You seem to be the only one bothered by Z28's posts.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980: i too have felt the sting of some inconsiderate, mean-spirited, condescending, know-it-alls here on the site, who sometimes post before they think.(not referring to anyone above BTW)
Just try to ignore them - they probably have other personal problems we dont know about, to make them be like that.
Just ignore'em, b'y.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

peterk said:


> My words were harsh, yes, but are intended as constructive criticism towards someone who needs it, in my opinion.
> 
> I know you can type out a full thought in complete sentences, you've done it before. Your posts about your retirement plans with a lovely piece of property and home construction are interesting, informative and entertaining.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you writing this. Lots of common sense in this post. Nothing against Z28, but you are spot on with your comments.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually when I write here some of investment ideas, what is on my watch list etc ...I want to hear some bases of facts critique  , but not some stupid personal remarks


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> Who cares what anyone else thinks  Nice to have varied opinions, some I agree some I don't and just skip over. * Enjoying financial freedom and not caring what other people think is priceless *


 ... +1 :cheerful:


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I like short posts...especially related to stocks. This forum has lost good members due to criticism, lets not lose more. If you don't like a post just close it & go on to the next one...works for me.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh well. mkts are closed. Im off to play a few holes


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

This forum is a shadow of it's former self. Too bad.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Eder said:


> I like short posts...especially related to stocks. This forum has lost good members due to criticism, lets not lose more. If you don't like a post just close it & go on to the next one...works for me.


Let's not conflate the two issues. Those members were being subjected to repeated, unfounded harassment. I'm trying to bring light to a poster I feel is muddying up the forum with a plethora of low-effort spam-quality posts, and suggest he make an improvement to his writing style. I am not attacking you nor do I think you're a bad guy, Z28, just bringing to your attention that your one-sentence no-content threads are annoying to some and you may want to reflect on that 

And need I point out that he responded to my criticism by opening yet another poorly titled, fragmented sentence, unnecessary thread to make some attention-seeking proclamation about not posting his trades anymore, to garner sympathy. :rolleyes2:


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

peterk said:


> And need I point out that he responded to my criticism by opening yet another poorly titled, fragmented sentence, unnecessary thread to make some attention-seeking proclamation about not posting his trades anymore, to garner sympathy. :rolleyes2:


No you needn't. It's getting old.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

^ Thanks. I'm serious.



jaybee said:


> So, are you just a weirdo, or are you an internet troll. I'm serious.





Causalien said:


> Believe whatever you want.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

^ You must've dug deep in the archives for that quote Peter.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> This forum is a shadow of it's former self. Too bad.


It's a political forum now...


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

jaybee said:


> Yeah, your post was mean spirited and d0uchy. You seem to be the only one bothered by Z28's posts.


I won't lie, I agreed with peterk about the threads. They could be improved, and I was glad someone spoke up. That being said, this is an online forum in which Z28 is just as important as any other member so who was I to tell him how I think a thread should be. It's suchj a small issue in the grand scheme of things I thought he could have his threads and I'll just live my life.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Sampson said:


> It's a political forum now...


^That will die down.. election is over now & it'll be four years before we have to go through that again


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@1980

Post as you wish. If you are constructive and respectful this is very much appreciated in my book. In this forum or otherwise


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

When others post trades, it would be more interesting to me if the thinking behind the trade was explained.

For example (bought 100 RY) doesn't tell me much and isn't at all interesting. It would help to explain why RY instead of TD. Or why banks instead of telecom, for example. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

agent99 said:


> When others post trades, it would be more interesting to me if the thinking behind the trade was explained.
> 
> For example (bought 100 RY) doesn't tell me much and isn't at all interesting. It would help to explain why RY instead of TD. Or why banks instead of telecom, for example.
> 
> Just my 2c.




agent you are right of course & in the best possible of all worlds every cmffer would post like warren buffett delivering his annual message.

in the beginning, CC & others requested that folks post their reasons for buying or selling. 

but alas, life being messy, the request didn't take. The majority of cmffers working the buy/sell threads would continue to simply post a bunch of stock symbols.

soon, these messages became hardly worth reading, save & except for the capable investors. Just from seeing the pattern of their buys & sells, one can guesstimate what they are thinking.

1980 is a good example of one to watch. His messages may be brief, pared down to the bone. But they are honest & faithful. It's clear that 1980 likes strong core stocks; it's clear that he's not afraid of risk; it's clear that he tends to favour hard industries & infrastructure (not surprising from one who says he's a mechanic); & it's clear that he tends to buy on cyclical dips.

i for one find 1980's style appealing. He's a man of action, not a man of words.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sure is a nice day

Thankyou


----------



## Bobbyjohn (Jul 28, 2015)

Do what makes you happy bro.


----------

